# New to Masterbuilt 20071814 Electric Smoker



## stealthman117 (Sep 5, 2016)

I live near Brunswick, GA.  Just purchased a Masterbuilt 20071814 Electric Smoker.  Any ideas where I can find cooking times and temp suggestions?  Particularly interested in cooking time and temp for chicken leg and breast quarter.  Any help?


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 5, 2016)

stealthman117 said:


> I live near Brunswick, GA.  Just purchased a Masterbuilt 20071814 Electric Smoker.  Any ideas where I can find cooking times and temp suggestions?  Particularly interested in cooking time and temp for chicken leg and breast quarter.  Any help?


This should help you---It's all done on an MES (Masterbuilt Electric Smokehouse), and all Step by Steps:

 Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

Bear


----------

